
Slack down 20% on revenue miss - derwiki
https://finance.yahoo.com/m/3f7aa922-b4fc-3d33-9e26-c1598a7832fd/slack-earnings-shares-plunge.html
======
blackflame7000
Slack in a small company can sometimes give you secret information about in
inner workings of your company. For example, if you notice the number of
messages being sent in private threads is increasing while the number of
messages being sent in public threads is decreasing, it's a good indicator
that there's drama going on.

